# Morel Mushroom Class Mpls. MN May 17th



## fungusfound (Mar 29, 2013)

Morel mushroom hunting seminar May 17th 2013. Minneapolis MN

Seasoned Morel mushroom hunter Jim Brandner will be giving a Power Point presentation sharing secrets, tips and tricks to help you find Morel mushrooms and cook up your catch, so stop by for one of the most deliciously informational seminars you’ll ever attend.
Cost $25.00 at the door.
Time 7:00 PM
Location-Urban Farm Project 302 W. 61st Street Minneapolis MN 55419
(Near Peter’s Billiards)
Following the seminar, a free tour of the Urban Farm Project that you won’t want to miss. To see their website go to http://urbanfarmmpls.com/
Seating is limited so please RSVP to [email protected]


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

Who?


----------



## fungusfound (Mar 29, 2013)

Jim Brandner gave the Morel seminars at Cabela's in Rogers MN the last two years.


----------

